
Covid-19 Ventilator Management and Sedation: Improving Survival with Dr. Wes Ely - tomohawk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug75BW_ppo4
======
tomohawk
Discussion about what it means to be put on a ventilator, common
complications, what can be done to avoid needing a ventilator, what can be
done to reduce harm caused by ventilator.

